# Cooling bulbs



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I noticed it is very important to get the LED bulbs cooled in order to maintain their longivity. I would assume the same is with the compact flouresents that I use in my nano tank? 

The fan I use to keep the head town really does well to keep the bulbs cool. I drilled exaust holes just at the join of the lid to light frame to aid in heat removal from the top. air flow is nothing short of very awesome. 

people have told me colour spectrum shifts really fast in those, could it be because of the heat? The bulbs are pretty cool to the touch when on while running with the fan. otherwise they're REALY hot.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The main issue of heat is at the "ends" of the bulb where the filament heats and excites the mercury (Hg) gas within the bulb.

When in buildings that have fluorescent lights, take a peek at the bulb ends. As bulbs "age" the ends darken (sputtering effect), which means that the heating filament has degraded and reacted w/Hg (as an oxide) gas has deposited on the ends. Lower ability to heat and vaporize Hg, less Hg vapour to excite to emit UV radiation, less UV to excite the phosphor coating in the bulb for visible light emission...a cascading effect until bulb failure .

I can go on w/my geekiness but hopefully it all came out clearly


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, um yeah, they last longer with the fan.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

